# You Tube



## Anne (May 5, 2013)

Some days things just don't go right.......


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2013)

Where's that whaa-waa trombome when ya need it?


----------



## Anne (May 5, 2013)

Really!!  That's a heck of a lot of trouble to go thru over an old stump!!


----------



## FishWisher (May 5, 2013)

Firewood is hard to come by in Mother Russia, but the vodka flows like a river!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2013)

In Russia, bike mounts *YOU! *


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Anne (May 6, 2013)

Just have to post this one.   Not politically correct, just funny....


----------



## rkunsaw (May 6, 2013)

That's a great one *Anne*. The Dean Martin show is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## FishWisher (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Anne - those were the best days of real comedy. And now such good stuff can't be found anywhere it seems. The vast majority of today's "comedy" isn't fit for mixed company.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 6, 2013)

A while back I had the complete Honeymooners episodes, including the "lost" ones and out-takes they never broadcast. I also had all the Dean Martin Roasts - now THAT was comedy! 

A friend of mine convinced me to watch one of the NEW roasts -  it was horrible! 

Tell me I'm not going crazy - does anyone else remember the Steve Allen Show? Where he'd play the piano and bring Jane out with him once in a while? layful:


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2013)

Of course, I remember the Steve Allen Show.  Loved it and especially when Jane was on!


----------



## Planxty (May 11, 2013)

British Martial Art.


----------



## That Guy (May 11, 2013)

Oh, Monty Python how I love and miss thee.


----------



## Anne (May 18, 2013)

I LOVE this one.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghOmqfL9M60


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2013)

i do believe Steve just shipped his pants!


----------



## Anne (May 18, 2013)

That Guy said:


> i do believe Steve just shipped his pants!



       :rofl:


----------



## That Guy (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (May 20, 2013)

*.
This could give you a heart attack?

*

*

*
*.

http://tinyurl.com/ck22fdn
.
*​


----------



## That Guy (May 20, 2013)

THIS could give you a heart attack!


----------

